# in desperate need of recipes that call for skimmed milk!



## Shayanna (Aug 1, 2012)

Goat kids are getting weaned this weak, which means more milk for us. But I need some recipes. We skim for cream to make butter, but what can I do with the leftover skimmed milk? You can only drink so much ovaltine and lattes. We can't make mozzarella to save our lives. ( we tried three times this weekend and the result was only fit for mixing in to mashed potatoes.)

Ingredients we have(that I can think of):
vinegar, lemon juice, rennet tablets (Marschalls), MILK, store bought cultured buttermilk, herbs and spices, egg, flour, cornmeal, rice, sugar, honey, pineapple juice.

Any help would be appreciated. I don't want to waste any.


----------



## paintpony (Jan 5, 2013)

Cream of (whatever) soup, buttermilk biscuits, pudding, cherve, rice pudding, bread pudding, cheese.

Why can't you make mozz? It's very easy. Also, I would use liquid rennet from a cheese supply and not rennet tablets.


----------



## Shayanna (Aug 1, 2012)

Every time, I can get to the point where its time to strain off the whey, and my curds fall apart. Or I put it in the hot water to knead, and they fall apart.
Also, the rennet was given to us by a friend, so we didn't buy it. I don't get paid till friday, so I'll probably buy some then.


----------



## Shayanna (Aug 1, 2012)

Rice pudding and bread pudding sound quite interesting...


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

Cajeta: http://www.mrswheelbarrow.com/2013/05/tropical-tart-with-homemade-cajeta/

Smoothies!

I've heard good things about chicken in milk: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/jamie-oliver/chicken-in-milk-recipe/index.html

Potato soup


----------



## paintpony (Jan 5, 2013)

When you try making mozz, are you using a thermometer? Sounds like if the curds are falling apart either they aren't kept at the correct temp or aren't at that temp long enough. Do you get a clean break? I've never used rennet tablets, so I don't know if that is what is causing yours curds to fall apart. Also, I've read that chlorinated water interferes with rennet.


----------



## Shayanna (Aug 1, 2012)

I have a candy thermometer I've been using. I'll try again tonight and let you know how it goes. I'll try to let the curds set a little longer before I cut maybe? I do get a clean break when I cut up the curds.
No chlorinated water within 10 miles of me. Unless someone has a pool, lol.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Pudding and baked custard....James


----------



## paintpony (Jan 5, 2013)

How did your mozz turn out?


----------



## Shayanna (Aug 1, 2012)

sorry didn't have much time this weekend. i tried tonight and failed again. i tried letting the curds set for longer and that didnt work either. i think i am just going to have to invest in a larger pot and some liquid rennet.
but... we did get a blender and made shakes. i also made some butterscotch pudding (i cheated and used chips) and we officially made the decision to stop buying creamer. i guess for now we will stick with vinegar cheese. oh well. any good cheesemaking store website links? nobody sells rennet near me.


----------



## marsharini (Dec 31, 2011)

I buy liquid rennet from cheesemaking.com. Sometimes when I get into Grand Rapids Siciliano's has cheesemaking supplies, but I would check first to see if they have liquid rennet. Most of my supplies I order online. Cheesemaking.com is New England Cheesemaking and they're great about answering questions by e-mail.


----------



## paintpony (Jan 5, 2013)

Well, that's too bad! Must be the rennet tablets. Butterscotch pudding is easy if you use a double boiler. 
I also get my supplies from New England Cheesemaking. They are really good, and they also have cheese recipes and videos on their website.


----------



## myminifarm (Sep 6, 2007)

When we are over run with skim I found this recipe for a Low Fat Alfredo sauce on cooks.com & we really like it
http://www.cooks.com/rec/doc/0,1725,158161-232205,00.html


----------

